# First Wedding - Album



## mikemueller2112 (Jun 13, 2014)

Did my first wedding this spring in Playa del Carmen. A couple of friends were getting married and asked me to shoot it. It was a bit stressful considering I've never done a wedding before but it was a great learning experience for me. Here is a collection of photos from the day:

Michale + Ashlee ? MIKE MUELLER Photography


----------



## blueeyepicture (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, the shared link is really looking so worthy to me because of I have found some of quality wedding photographs from the same album. Truly quality clicks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kim_kennedy (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, wedding photography can be a bit stressful work but when you start capturing those beautiful moments of a wedding, you start enjoying your work. The wedding photos in the above shared link are just marvelous. Beautifully captured every single moment of the wedding. Just loved it!!


----------



## nathfromslg (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice pics ypu got there,can you please tell me what Image/gallery plugin youre using? is your site wordpress based?


----------



## LCLimages (Aug 19, 2014)

Not bad for wedding #1.  Watch your finger clipping in some.  I like the post processing on these.  The location looks beautiful!  Some have harsh sunlight and shadows on faces, that is such difficult light to work with.


----------



## darkchild (Sep 12, 2014)

This is awesome for wedding #1! so many great ideas, you really captured a lot of the emotion, this pictures have true feeling! Great work!


----------



## Chrispyphotos (Oct 4, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> Nice pics ypu got there,can you please tell me what Image/gallery plugin youre using? is your site wordpress based?



Looks like it's just Squarespace. Which is by far theeee best website builder. It probably took about 5 minutes to make a gallery like that.... if even 5 minutes.

OP, awesome shots!


----------



## murphydphoto (Oct 6, 2014)

Great set for #1!!
I'll be going to Playa Del Carmen for 6 months. I will be photographing a couple of weddings for friends while I'm down there at the same time. After looking at your photos, I can't wait to go LOL


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful set! Very nicely done for your first.  As LCL mentioned there are some harsh shadows and such.. but there's really not much you can do in harsh midday sun!

Jake


----------



## kdthomas (Oct 13, 2014)

(I AM NOT A PRO ... My comments are worth exactly what you're paying for them)

I saw some highlights which might be blown out?
In one photo may be we could shop the gap in the bridesmaids front teeth? (but then again she might be self-conscious about it ... judgment call?)


----------



## Aakajx (Oct 17, 2014)

I think it's a bad call to edit someone's features unless they have asked. I would be offended if someone did.


----------



## Aakajx (Oct 17, 2014)

I think you did a great job for your first wedding


----------



## paigew (Oct 17, 2014)

I agree, you did a great job. And what a difficult lighting situation :/ you seemed to have made the best of it


----------

